# Is this a red empress?



## GFaenza (Jan 20, 2020)

Can someone confirm if this guy is a red empress?


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Looks like it to me.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

I would think this.

Protomelas "Ndiwe" Fire Hap

But definitely protomelas taeniolatus of some sort.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It's definitely a Protomelas of some species. Until such time it fully colours up, you are unlikely to know whether it is a taeniolatus, dejunctus (fire Hap), or something else.


----------

